# Using power tool batteries to power trains



## bl2togo (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi,
Wanted to try battery operation. A friend suggested using my spare
18 volt black & decker power tool batteries. I would be trying them
in a bachmann big hauler. Can it be done, if so how do I go about
doing it?
Thank you, bl2togo


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Well it depends on how your want to control your loco. You can have a simple on/off switch with no speed control. You can have a simple hand operated speed control, semi-automated speed control, or radio control.

check out my website. Click here. Hopefully, this will help.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

First of all - WELCOME TO MLS!

As Del said " it depends on how your want to control your loco."

Somewhere you need a throttle (voltage control). Some have done it with something as simple as a regular old Aristo-Craft Train Engineer mounted in a boxcar and the power going from the boxcar to the loco.

With the newer Aristo-Craft locos that are pre-wired for battery power it is simple but with your Big Hauler you will have to come up with a way to connect to the Big Hauler's motors. You will probably want to disconnect the Big Hauler's wiring to the drivers or someone else's track power may fry your loco and batteries.

You have to start somewhere - it depends a lot on what you want to end up with and to some extent if you are looking at a single loco or multiple units.

There are a lot of folks here who can help you whichever way you want to go (not so much me as I am primarily a track power guy).

It might help if you tell a bit more about what you might have in the way of other equipment. If you are starting with just the Big Hauler, you have a lot of options.

Good luck,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the B&D's all the time, control them with my Aristo TE. I have several battery cars with just an on/off switch, using just one 9.6 volt Radio Shack Ni-Mh battery pack. I use that on smaller locomotives, it will drive a RS-3 for 45 minutes.


----------



## bl2togo (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi,
Thank you for the info. What we have here are an 18 volt nickle cadmium battery,
a battery operated sander, a flat bed car and a bachmann 10 wheeler. My idea is
to take the sander apart and mount it's battery connection to the flat bed slide
the battery in place. Will this work and what needs to be disconnected from the
engine and connected to the battery? I have two (2) batteries and a battery
charger. I am just tired of cleaning tracks and power losses.
Thank you,bl2togo


----------

